# I.D. this Catfish?



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I just got this Catfish today can any of you tell me what type it is? And if it is aggressive? Or do I need a better picture?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Better pic would be good but from what I can see it might be a Pictus cat.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Hmmm.... I have a Pictus catfish... But this one has no spots just stripes.....

Here's a better picture


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Iridescent Shark, it looks like. (Pangasius Catfish) http://www.aquariumlife.net/profiles/asian-catfish/iridescent-shark/100117.asp http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/716/

And it looks just like every other hinge-mouthed catfish, as I call them - it will eat anything small enough to fit in its mouth if it gets the chance.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I think I saw a school of them in Shedd Aquarium. From that, I'd assume they're friendly, but I can't be sure...


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

hmmm it does kinda look like an irridescent shark but the dorsal fin doesn't match the one on this fish is much wider. also the stripes are a lot more defined than what you see in a young irridescent shark. it may be some type of pictus or something else similar.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I looked up different types of Pictus cats.. And found one that matched mine it turned out being a 4 Line Pictus....


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Oh and also I might put him in my tank with my other Pictus (its a normal Pictus) is there a chace of them breeding?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

why does a "catfish expert" need to ask about a catfish ?????
kind of like one saying they are a brain surgeon and doesn't even know where the brain is located......

yes...it is indeed a pimilodella(sp) species...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hurray for irony!!!


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

FishMatt said:


> Oh and also I might put him in my tank with my other Pictus (its a normal Pictus) is there a chace of them breeding?


I've never heard of pictus spawning in aquariums, but then I never specifically researched it either. Check out planetcatfish.com for more info.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Whoops, beat me to it. Anyway, yeah, planetcatfish is the place to go for catfish info fer shure.
As for the original question, yes, it's very aggressive.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh... I must have confused it with what I saw at shed... Or that could be why they were with Piranhas and Arowanas... Probably the second one....


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, it hasn't showed signs of aggression yet.. but I am keeping an eye on him...


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

They're not an aggressive/territorial fish like some Synodontis (or most cichlid) species, but will eat anything small enough to fit into their mouths.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well now I'm confused. I guess Ill just have to be logical and agree with TOS. Won't anything eat what it can swallow?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

its called a shark catfish i have a pisture of it in my book i got for christmas they grow to 18inches long


----------

